# My yearling is biting me!!!



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Maybe he's just nipping out of curiosity?  Like a child does, he's probably just teething.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

i bet its just teething they get very nippy and put there mouth on everything when there looseing there caps which is also painful for them.


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

hmm... iwas kind of figuring that might be why... for all he knows we may WANT him to bite. 
i am correcting him RIGHT away though, so he knows thats NOT OKAY!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Well, that's a start!  Good, you're letting him know that he needs to respect you, & you're showing him who's boss.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

It's a young horse thing...you are doing good to correct him right away. I think is is curious about the world, about how you will react, teething, and instinctual play behavior (testing if you are like another horse). 

He will learn in time, but is he is not gelded at some point he may be a bit more persistent about it for a longer period of years....my six year old stud will still put weird things in his mouth if allowed (though he doesn't nip anymore...stopped around late 2 yrs). I sometimes let him hold my whip in his mouth...it is sort of fun...in general though, I pull anything else out of his mouth with a sharp no (which is really all that it takes for him).


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

AKPaintLover said:


> It's a young horse thing...you are doing good to correct him right away. I think is is curious about the world, about how you will react, teething, and instinctual play behavior (testing if you are like another horse).
> 
> He will learn in time, but is he is not gelded at some point he may be a bit more persistent about it for a longer period of years....my six year old stud will still put weird things in his mouth if allowed (though he doesn't nip anymore...stopped around late 2 yrs). I sometimes let him hold my whip in his mouth...it is sort of fun...in general though, I pull anything else out of his mouth with a sharp no (which is really all that it takes for him).


Thanks for that AK  Our 2 year olds have been nippy for 2 years and now they seem to be getting over it. I've pinched lips, rubbed mouths wiggled whatever they were mouthing. It seems they have just magicly gotten over it. Must be an age thing :lol: 
Fras is 8 and will eat a lead rope if you don't stop her. Nothing like a slimmy grass green rope :lol:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Chain lead or just pop him one in the nose.


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

he may just be teething. Also try not to hand feed alot if he wants something in your hand he will nip at you. It is kind of a bad habitt i hand feed to but it is not always good!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

First of all, if he is biting, lose the hand feeding!!!! :shock: 

Also everytime he bites, nips, or attempts, twist or pinch
the bottom of his lip, or you can smack the nose. This action
really helps, trust me, I had the same problem with one of my boys
and it really helps them to resist the urge to bite! LOL!

Good Luck!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> Thanks for that AK  Our 2 year olds have been nippy for 2 years and now they seem to be getting over it. I've pinched lips, rubbed mouths wiggled whatever they were mouthing. It seems they have just magicly gotten over it. Must be an age thing :lol:
> Fras is 8 and will eat a lead rope if you don't stop her. Nothing like a slimmy grass green rope :lol:


Vida, it is funny, because it seemed that no amount of correction seemed to discourage Dez from playing the nip nip game with me until he hit that magical age.... though I think if I had not corrected him consistently, it would have continued... it just seemed to take until that age for it to click, and him to realize that he was not supposed to play those horsey games with the humans


----------

